

Juiced or Not? (Sports Hack Day App) - crabasa
http://juicebowl.herokuapp.com/

======
crabasa
To add some context, this was one of a bunch of awesome hacks created during
Sports Hack Day. You can check out the rest of them here:

[https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/sports-hack-
day/hack...](https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/sports-hack-day/hacks)

~~~
pdelbarba
Interestingly someone named Aaron Schwartz is listed as a dev. Not sure if its
legit (when was this held?) but strange nevertheless.

~~~
crabasa
Different Aaron. This was held this weekend. Local coverage here:

[http://www.king5.com/news/local/Seattle-sports-geeks-
Super-B...](http://www.king5.com/news/local/Seattle-sports-geeks-Super-Bowl-
hackathon-189397661.html)

Link to the team's project page:

[https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/sports-hack-
day/hack...](https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/sports-hack-
day/hacks/app-juicebowl)

------
cliveb
juiced! #harbowl #hackbowl [http://www.king5.com/news/local/Seattle-sports-
geeks-Super-B...](http://www.king5.com/news/local/Seattle-sports-geeks-Super-
Bowl-hackathon-189397661.html)

------
cliveb
hacking sports data was terrific themed hackathon. big props @ crabasa

